# Diarrhea problems



## Fieryphoenix (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello all, I'm trying to switch my puppy to a raw diet. But she continues to have to get diarrhea with just chicken drumsticks, she is five months old and is on taste of the wild, has no problems with that, i give her a chicken drumstick and she instantly has horrific diarrhea. I tried giving her some ground hamburger and that was even worse. Im not sure what the next step is, if she can't handle a drumstick. Ive tried five different times with the same result. Amy thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated! 
Esther


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you feeding kibble and raw as well? That would be a big cause. How big is your puppy? Try removing skin, and also check sodium content. Shouldn't be more than 75 mg.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there - beautiful puppy!

First, check your chicken. Does it have more than 100mg of sodium? If so, it's enhanced and you don't want to feed that. 

How much are you feeding her? If you overfeed, it will cause diarrhea. 

Are you feeding kibble and raw? If you are, don't feed them at the same time. Try the chicken on an empty stomach. It would be better if you could just switch all at once but if you don't want to do that then just try to separate because the combo might not be helping. 

Skin the chicken leg and try that. Can you get chicken backs? Those are bonier than legs. But if she's still getting diarrhea then it might be that she's sensitive to something else in the chicken. Farmed chickens are horribly treated and fed. 

If you've done all that and she's still getting diarrhea, try another protein. See if you can get a small turkey neck and maybe turkey breast. Pork ribs. Something like that, and see if she's still getting sick.

Don't give up, there is a way and by process of elimination you will find what's causing the problem.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol! Now I see the picture! I have to use my phone, because my computer died and the phone can be hard to navigate. Not to mention the keyboard does what it wants when it wants....


----------



## Fieryphoenix (Sep 26, 2016)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Are you feeding kibble and raw as well? That would be a big cause. How big is your puppy? Try removing skin, and also check sodium content. Shouldn't be more than 75 mg.


I am trying to feed both, just to keep my options open, so I've been feeding a cup and a half kibble in the morning and one drumstick, skin removed, at night. The pup is 30 pounds, but hasn't been gaining well since I started this a week ago, sodium is 75mg, its just cheap leg quarters that i chopped apart, froze the thighs for later. I can get ahold of some chicken backs to try, should i stick with the totw until i get them or keep trying the drumsticks? I don't want her to get too skinny, it's getting cold out!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would cut out the kibble altogether. Its possible it could be contributing to the problem. In the beginning there usually is some weight loss, but will be gained back with red meats. Give it a couple more days, and if it keeps on try moving to turkey, but do cut out the kibble in the meantime.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My theory is that feeding raw is like being a little bit pregnant. You either are, or you aren't. Have faith, take the leap. 

What is the adult weight estimation? Feed about 1.5% of that, on the low side. Overfeeding will almost always cause diarrhea. So if he's close to adult weight, start with 8 ounces a day. 

And another thing I would do is not switch him if he's got diarrhea now. Wait a day, let his poops firm up, and then start. Once you get in a diarrhea cycle sometimes it's hard to get out of it and you want to start right.


----------



## Fieryphoenix (Sep 26, 2016)

Ok, so she had two good poops yesterday. I gave her a drumstick last night and no breakfast and poops look good so far. I also lucked out and scored 40 pounds of leg quarters for $5, and might get another tonight, so I'm gonna give it a solid try (no pun intended lol)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep us updated on how things go!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for you. It sounds like you are on the right track. Please let us know how it's going.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I feed ground raw & my then puppy (he just turned a year earlier this month) and I almost gave up due to diarrhea. Glad I stuck it out.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hows things going?


----------



## Fieryphoenix (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello! She actually is doing very well, I started her on the chicken and had good poops from the get go this time. Last week i started adding small amounts, 2-3 ounces, of ground beef because the poos were too hard and she's doing well with it


----------

